# Can I paint over Minwax polycrylic



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

I would almost recommend not doing it. It might be just fine seing as how spray oil enamel will stick to just about anything, but you are making a transition from a latex/water based fiish to an oil base.


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

Clean, dry and dull. 

i would sand a little, prime with S-W PrepRite Bonding Primer and stick with acrylic. after all, they are phasing out alkyd paints. in many states you can only get alkyds for corrosion resistance.


----------



## pomelo (Dec 12, 2008)

NAV said:


> Clean, dry and dull.
> 
> i would sand a little, prime with S-W PrepRite Bonding Primer and stick with acrylic. after all, they are phasing out alkyd paints. in many states you can only get alkyds for corrosion resistance.


\

Do they make acrylic or latex spray paint? All the ones I see at Lowes or Home Depot are oil based spray paints.


----------



## NAV (Jun 2, 2009)

they do make acrylic spray paints. spray paint is exempt from most VOC regulations.


----------



## housepaintingny (Jul 25, 2009)

Polycrilic is a waterbourne product, you never want to use an oil product over a waterbourne, it causes a lot of problems, but it is ok to use a waterbourne pruct over oil. You should sand the surface first(lightly), clean the surface, prime the surface with a waterbourne product(100% acrylic), then apply your top coat using a waterbourne product, some waterbourne products are not 100% acrylic. Visit us on the web to read about the benefits of 100% acrylics

http://www.kelloggspainting.com


----------

